# Anyone know these lines?



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Is the horse you're speaking of, is he tested for HYPP?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Can you link to the bloodlines?

I'd assume the sire is off Jet Desk somewhere?


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Nokotaheaven - My mare out of these two horses is not tested, and as far as I'm aware of neither is Touched by Impress. She will be tested before she is ever bred, if we ever breed her. 

ThirteenAcres - Sorry I didn't link them in the first place. Yes, the sire is Jet Deck 4 or 5 generations back. Here are the pedigree links
Touched By Impress Quarter Horse
Red Decks Lighting Paint


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

IMPO. Test her now. You need to know if she needs to be on a special diet and to be aware if she will have seizures from HYPP or not.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok. I agree that you should have her tested. But if she's a registered APHA I thought that they required HYPP testing before registration now? I'm not sure how long ago they changed that?

She is probably too old to have been born after that requirement was changed.

The test is not only important for breeding but to make sure the horse itself will not start presenting symptoms.

As far as her lines go, she is off a lot of running stock and some foundation lines. The Jet Deck lines are classic barrel racing lines. Then there is Two Eyes Jack who is heavy foundation as well as Three Bars. Go Man Go was a QH race horse. (I may be missing some name because I'm switching back and forth links on my phone. Lol). 

I also see some "Cash" names, but didn't go back far enough to see where Dash for Cash was. 

Overall from just looking at the papers the horse should be speed bred and should be athletic. Do you have a pic? =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

AQHA requires testing APHA and ApHC do not.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah ok. For some reason I thought it was APHA because I thought the Impressive lines were paint lines.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Impressive was an AQHA horse, but lines tracing to him can be found in all three registries. IMPO any horse that has not been tested that traces to him should be (unless they are out of previously tested N/N horses). It just isn't worth the heartache. Grades IMPO should probably also be tested since you do not know what they do or do not carry as far as lines.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

NdAppy - She is on a special diet for HYPP horses already. I have done my research on it and have talked to people about it and I know what to expect. We are fully aware of the seizures.

ThirteenAcres - No she is not currently registered. It would be a struggle I think to get her registered. I'm not sure if the mare/sire owners filled out all the paperwork to get her registered or not. She is a 2007 mare. I'll post a picture later on of her 
I appreciate all the information. I had a feeling that was more of her breeding but I'm not 100% positive as I follow more of the cow horse lines.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah..test her..yesterday..If she isn't registered and can't be registered, I wouldn't breed her. 

As far as the other horses go..

*Impressive - *HYPP N/H 
H-48 World Champion Halter Sire Of: World Champion Halter horses #4 AQHA All-time leading sire by # of registered progeny 2,250 Registered Foals Total Points Earned: 24,602.5 AQHA Halter List: #9 All-time leading sire of Halter ROM qualifiers (43) AQHA Performance List: #19 All-time leading sire of Performance ROM qualifiers (89) #13 All-time leading sire of AQHA Champions (21) Foaled in Oklahoma, April 15th 1969. Deceased 1995 at 26 years of age. 
The genetic disease Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis (HYPP) has been traced back to this horse. For more info: AQHA
http://www.aqha.com/association/registration/hypp.html
*
Skip By Impress -* World Champion, Top Ten World Show, 
STALLION OFFSPRING RECORD FOR SKIP BY IMPRESS
World Champion Offspring
Reserve World Champion Offspring
Superior Halter Offspring
AQHA Champion Offspring
ROM Halter Offspring
ROM Performance Offspring
NSBA Money-earners
OUTSTANDING OFFSPRING FOR SKIP BY IMPRESS
Doubley Impress, 72 HLT & 2 Perf Pts.; Superior HLT; '90 O & AMT World Champ Wean Stallion, '91 World Champion AMT Yrling Stallion

*Lucky Bar -* 26-4-3-4, $17,705. 
SIRE OF: AQHA Champ, Race ROMs, Show ROMs, Superior Hlt & Perf, Wld Ch.

*Three Bars* - 28-12-3-1, $20,840. 
Won: Speed Handicap The leading sire of racing Quarter Horses for many years. American Quarter Horse Hall of Fame 1989. Died April 6, 1968. 
Three Bars was the sire of 29 AQHA Champions, 4 AQHA Supreme Champions, 317 Racing Register of Merit earners, and his foals earned more than $3 million

*Leo* - Leo was foaled in 1940. He was a double grandson of Joe Reed P-3, as both his sire and dam were by Joe Reed P-3. He was registered with the AQHA as number 1335, a sorrel stallion bred by J. W. House of Cameron, Texas and owned by E. M. Salinas of Eagle Pass, Texas. Leo raced in the early years of the American Quarter Racing Association, being rated with an A speed rating and earning a Race Register of Merit in 1944. However, his exact racing record isnt available. He raced mainly at Pawhuska, Oklahoma in the ownership of John W. Tillman. Leo set a track record at Pawhuska, running 300 yards in 16.0 seconds. He is claimed to have won 20 out of 22 match races. Tillman told Nelson Nye that He always had a wonderful disposition, is easily handled, was a perfect gate horse, and had the heart and ability to come from behind and outrun good horses. Tillman sold Leo to Gene Moore of Fairfax, Oklahoma, who stood him at stud for a number of years. In 1946 Leo had a trailer accident that nearly cut off both hind legs, he recovered enough to race, but never as well as before. In 1947, Leo ended up in the hands of Bud Warren, who retired him to full time stud duties. He died in 1967. Leo was the sire of many outstanding horses, including Miss Meyers, Palleo Pete, Robin Reed, Hygro Leo, Holey Sox, Leo Tag, Leolita, Okie Leo, and Tiger Leo. He sired twenty-four horses that earned an AQHA Championship, and 211 Race Register of Merits. One of his foals, Leo Maudie, earned the highest showing and racing honor the AQHA has when he earned an AQHA Supreme Championship in 1971. He was an outstanding sire of broodmares, many of his daughters going to on produce racehorses as well as show horses. Leos daughter Leota W was the 1947 Co-Champion Quarter Running Two-Year-Old Filly. Leola, another daughter, was the first Quarter horse to win three futurities, winning the Oklahoma, Colorado and Wyoming Futurities. His son, Palleo Pete, was the 1954 Champion Quarter Running Stallion. Leo was inducted into the AQHA Hall of Fame.

*Skipper W *- AQHA Hall of Fame 2011 
88% NF Breeder/Owner: H. J. Wiescamp, Alamosa, CO. Sired 3 World Champions, 13 AQHA Chs, 118 arena ROM, 4 race ROM, 17 Sup. Hal. & 11 Sup. Perf. Skipper W died 1963 Skipper W sired only 132 AQHA registered offspring.

*Sirlette* - Sire of: 4 AQHA Champions, 7 ROMS, AQHA Superior Halter, AQHA Superior Performance, High Point horses, ROM Race, ROM Arena, Great Proven Broodmare Sire.
Sire of the great roping horse, Leyba Chester (3 times AQHA High Point Roping Horse - 5 times High Point TOP TEN).
Wonderful Disposition & Pasture Stallion.
His Dam, Flamette, was Grand Champion Mare at the very first Denver National Western Stock Show. His Sire, Skipper W, was also Grand Champion Stallion at the Denver National Western Stock Show.
Bred by Hank Wiescamp. Never shown due to Navicular. Sold to Shelly Hayes, NM. Brought back to Colorado by Ed Thomson about 1969, who later sold to Leroy Webb, Monte Vista, CO, then to Texas. Outstanding sire on variety of average type mares. Featured stallion in the book, ´The Hank Wiescamp Story´.
94% NFQHA


*Jet Deck* - AQHA Race SI-100/AAAT/ROM
(SW)31-22-4-2 $200,625
1962 World Champion Quarter Running 2yr old Colt
1963 World Champion Quarter Running Horse
Jet Deck (1960–1971) was an outstanding Quarter Horse racehorse and sire.
Foaled April 19, 1960 in California
Jet Deck was a multiple stakes winner.
He raced for two years, with thirty-one starts.He earned forty-two AQHA racing points. His highest speed rating was AAAT. After Jet Decks racing career he was retired to stud duties, but died on August 26, 1971 from an injection of barbiturates into his bloodstream. The identity of the person who injected him has never been determined.Before his death he sired 383 race Register of Merit earning horses, several world champion Quarter running horses, two AQHA High Point horses, and five AQHA Champions. Among his offspring are Easy Jet, Jet Smooth, Jet Threat, and Mr Jet West. Jet Deck was inducted into the AQHA Hall of Fame. 62.5% Foundation

*Moon Deck* - SI: 95, Earnings: $22,086. 
Stallion Show Record for Moon Deck Hall of Fame Superior Performance Race money-earner ROM Performance 
Stallion Offspring Record for Moon Deck World Champion Offspring Superior Halter Offspring Superior Performance Offspring ROM Performance Offspring Race ROM Offspring Race Money-earners 50% Foundation
*
Gold Bar Lahekin* - AQHA Champion halter horse..

*Go Man Go* - (1953–1983) was an American Quarter Horse stallion and race horse. He was named World Champion Quarter Running Horse three times in a row, one of only two horses to achieve that distinction. Go Man Go was considered to be of difficult temperament. While waiting in the starting gate for his very first race, he threw his jockey, broke down the gate, and ran alone around the track; he was eventually caught and went on to win the race. During his five years of competition until his retirement from racing in 1960 he had 27 wins, earning more than $86,000 (approximately $713,000 as of 2012).
Neither of Go Man Go's parents raced. His sire (father), the Thoroughbred stallion Top Deck, was bred by the King Ranch. His dam (mother) hailed from Louisiana; Go Man Go is thought to have gained his swiftness on the track from her. For the first years of Go Man Go's racing career, his owner faced difficulty in registering him with the American Quarter Horse Association (AQHA), a matter that remained unresolved until 1958.
Go Man Go went on to sire two All American Futurity winners and seven Champion Quarter Running Horses. He was inducted into the American Quarter Horse Hall of Fame, as were two of his offspring. His daughters also produced, or were the mothers of, a number of race winners, including the Hall of Fame members Kaweah Bar and Rocket Wrangler. The director of racing for the AQHA once compared his impact on Quarter Horse racing and breeding to that of Man o' War in Thoroughbred racing, or that of human athletes such as Ben Hogan and Babe Ruth.

*Top Deck* - foaled in 1945 and was injured as a young foal, preventing a racing career.[1] His sire was a grandson of Man o' War named Equestrian. His dam was a daughter of Chicaro, a horse known for speed at the short distances.[2]
Top Deck died in 1965 in Purcell, Oklahoma.[1] He was the sire of Go Man Go, Rebel Cause, Top Ladybug, Mighty Deck, Decketta, War Machine and Moon Deck.[3] Two of his sons were inducted into the American Quarter Horse Hall of Fame – Go Man Go and Moon Deck.[4] He sired 440 Quarter Horse foals, with four AQHA Champions, 219 Race Registers of Merit, twelve Performance Registers of Merit and twenty-one Superior Race Horse awards.[1] Two of his offspring earned the AQHA Supreme Champion award – Astro Deck and War Machine.[5]
Top Deck was inducted into the American Quarter Horse Hall of Fame.[4] in 1990.[6]



Halter, a little working horse bloodlines, and running bloodlines.. That said, there aren't any really big named horses close enough for her to be anything exceptional as far as bloodlines.. Have her tested and just take her for the mare she is.. I would not advise breeding her at all.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't really agree with the above. I rather like her lines, and though she isn't registered, there was the 100% chance to register her. It isn't like you don't know how she was bred or what she is. This is a case of "grade" that is barely grade at all. 

I like the Jet Deck lines, and though there aren't immediate HUGE names, you never know if those horses went on to be non-pro competitors or what.

If you want a foal off her, I'd just consider picking a stallion match that enhances what she already has.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not going to go into why it's not a good idea in huge detail but there is just SO much of a better chance at life for a registered horse. There is a possibility that she won't be able to keep the foal she would want to give it the best chance at life.. Right now, even while the market is down a registered foal with better bloodlines will sale before the foal that you "know what the lines are" but isn't registered aka grade.. There is nothing wrong with grades, but a registered foal with better bloodlines with have a better chance at life.. And why breed when there are so any really nice foals out there already? 

Even though the OP knows her mare has those bloodlines, there is no written proof like a registration paper...Say farther down the line she does breed, has to sale the foal and says "Well, the foal has such and such lines".. That's not even a thought in my mind..I like seeing proof, facts on paper saying that the foal's bloodlines are whatever..In today's horse world you can't take just anyone's word about a horse..

I'm like you, I like the Jet Deck lines because I have running horses, but if a "big name" horse isn't in the first or second generation of the horse I'm looking at my interest isn't as high as it would be for the next horse, I would keep looking..and there's NO chance of me breeding something that won't have a big name on the first or second generation.. I have high standards when it comes to breeding. I won't even begin to think about breeding horses that haven't at least proven themselves in some way either...There are way too many great foals and prospects out there than to risk a mare's life..and the foals.. You just have to decide what's worth more..Breeding isn't for someone who just wants a cute baby..


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Do you know if the parents are HYPP tested?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay, I feel this has kind of gone off topic with the whole breeding thing. I personally do not plan on breeding her. I do know that breeding has to be a lot more than just wanting a "cute foal." 

I appreciate all the information on the bloodlines. I do know that she has no "big names" up close.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

TheRoundPen said:


> Okay, I feel this has kind of gone off topic with the whole breeding thing. I personally do not plan on breeding her. I do know that breeding has to be a lot more than just wanting a "cute foal."
> 
> I appreciate all the information on the bloodlines. I do know that she has no "big names" up close.


I didn't mean to be rude so please don't think that.. You had posted this and I just commented on it




TheRoundPen said:


> She will be tested before she is ever bred, if we ever breed her.


..It's just information that you should consider before making the decision on breeding her..When you mentioned breeding her in your above post is why I responded the way I did.. You're welcome on the bloodlines and if you have any other questions just ask, I'll be happy to answer them for you.. It just never hurts to hear other's opinions, sometimes we make up our own mind about something and over look a horse's flaws just because we like the horse..It helps to ask people who don't know your situation to hear the truth..


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

If both her parents are tested and are N/N you do not have to worry about her having hypp. All mine are impressive bred and N/N. So they are not carriers and there for will not pass it on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Cowgirl if you read she states that the sire/dam were never tested.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I didn't find it rude. I do agree that we can always use an extra opinions because a lot of times we do look over our own horses. Her sire is n/n as he's not impressive bred. I'm not sure about her dam.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just FYI, Touched by Impress was N/H and had produced N/H foals out of non-Impressive bred mares.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you. I knew that if she was n/h that there was a chance even with her sire being non -inpressive. At least I don't have to ask.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Just FYI, Touched by Impress was N/H and had produced N/H foals *out of non-Impressive bred mares*.


Just noticed the bolded part. Touched by Impress was a mare, do you mean Skip by Impress or out of non-Impressive bred stallions?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*facepalm* I meant to type Skip by Impress not Touched by Impress. I couldn't find anything on your mare's dam, but the grandsire Skip by Impress is N/H and has produced N/H foals out of non-Impressive mares. Make more sense now? :lol:


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, makes more sense. Haha. I just realized after taking a second look and was a little confused


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That's what I get for trying to do to many things at once. :lol:


----------

